# HELP ...best bridges,piers & surf fishing areas?



## green scout (Mar 15, 2008)

I used to fish offa closed bridge pier...drive my truck out on it. Is it still available? I have been away for awhile. I come into Pensacola on 10 from Crestview. What bridges , piers & surf fishing areas are good? I am back and ready to fish!! HELP!!:bowdown


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

3 mile was the only one you could drive on. Its Trashed from Hurricanes. So you have P-cola pier $6 to fish, Bobs Sikes Free( old bridge going over to P-cola beach ,all walk on.A small bridge and Jetty going over to Navarre Beach. Navarre Beach Pier is still trashed. Both beaches have good fishing right now, pomps, Red Fish , Check the report section. Hope this helps.


----------



## green scout (Mar 15, 2008)

thanx forthe info & help....now I am ready to go fishing!! 

:letsparty


----------

